# Something on the side



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 16, 2014)

Normally, I do not eat coleslaw. So I was surprised when I really liked this receipe, and the directions were so easy that even I could do it.

Coleslaw with Lime and Cilantro

1/4 cup canola mayonaise
3 tablespoons fresh lime juice
2 teaspoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/3 cup thinly sliced green onions
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 (14 ounce) package coleslaw

step 1. combine first 5 ingredients
step 2. add remaining ingredients
step 3. toss


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 18, 2014)

That sounds really good!


----------

